# Lagenandra thwaitesii



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

In my perpetual search for a white plant, the _Lagenandra thwaitesii_ just may really strike an accord. Does anyone have practical experience with this species? Does it retain the beautiful white edges when submerged?










Other images of this plant lack the attractive white outline. What could account for such drastically different variations?

As always, my thanks.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got what I think is L. thwaitesii (it hasn't flowered yet) growing in the a greenhouse. It's done best in a well drained pot with soil. In the past I've had it in a clay based substrate in a small indoor stream feature as well as in the above soil with a self-watering dish under the pot. As soon as I took the dish away and let the pot drain after its daily watering new leaves started growing. I'm hopeful that it will flower sometime this summer. 

After trying the different types of substrates and growing conditions I'd have to make the guess that these plants prefer a loose substrate with decent circulation. They may be a good candidate for undergravel heating as well.

Best,
Phil


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Thank you for the information Phil. Have you tried growing it submersed yet?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Not yet, it's still trying to get used to growing again. Once it's big enough for me to split it I may try it submersed, it's a BIG plant though. We'll see.

Best,
Phil


----------



## bobo (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi Phill,

Large plant? Mine never got very big at all - about the size of an emergent growth C. wendtii.

Do you have L. ovata? Now *that *is a large plant.

I think the white edges are an artifact of the photo media used and the lighting. Mine don't have white edges. What makes us think it should have white edges?

Bobo


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I could have any species to tell the truth, I got it at a club meeting and have forgotten the species and have no label. That's why I want so badly to flower it. Right now the tallest leaf is on an 8" petiole and the leaf itself is 4-5" long.

Looking at the leaves on that plant it looks as though they have a darker, glossy, green center portion and a lighter outer rim. That may be why it's supposed to have those white edges.

Best,
Phil


----------



## bobo (Jan 21, 2004)

*Laganandra thwasii*

Posted: Mon Mar 08, 2004 8:36 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<<I could have any species to tell the truth, I got it at a club meeting and have forgotten the species and have no label. That's why I want so badly to flower it. Right now the tallest leaf is on an 8" petiole and the leaf itself is 4-5" long. >>

Phil, a plant this size sounds more like L. ovata - the only other Laganandra commonly offered or even seen here in the Western Hemisphere.

It _could_ be something else, but odds are it's ovata. No Lag. t. I've run across was ever THAT big!

Regards,

Bobo


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I just talked with Shaun and he told me it was L. ovata so ignore my comments about size....


----------

